# Sondage au sujet des Titanium !



## powerbook867 (21 Septembre 2003)

J'ai acheté le mien, un Ti867 à Noël 2002 et :

Je n'ai aucune rayure sur la coque, il est nikel, et aucun dégat de "peinture" ( quid de la fragilité du titanium ).

Je précise que j'en prends soin normalement, sans le brusquer. ( je ne suis ni routier ni déménageur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Et puis je le trouve tellement plus beau que les alus. Bien évidemment je ne parle pas du matériel et des perfs des alus, mais pour mon usage je peux encore le garder 3 ou 4 ans.

Ca m'intéresserait de connaître l'avis d'autres utilisateurs de TI dernière génération, moins de 1 an.


----------



## ficelle (21 Septembre 2003)

mais oui, il est beau ton ti ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est trop d'avoir besoin de se rassurer à ce point la.
mais t'inquiètes, la peinture attend un an et un jour pour commencer à se barrer. ton tour viendra !


----------



## powerbook867 (21 Septembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mais oui, il est beau ton ti !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'humour a 2 balles pour un vétéran, c'est indigne de toi.
Et en plus t'es presque hors sujet !

T'es pas en forme dis donc ! reprends-toi, bon sang ....


----------



## krigepouh (21 Septembre 2003)

Salut
Je peux te donner mon avis même si mon Titanium n'était qu'un 550. Je le protégeais comme la prunelle de mes yeux, saccoche super rembourrée (achetée  150), plus petite pochette en feutre doux-doux pour le protéger, protège-écran, manipulation douce. Après un an la peinture à commencer à partir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et après le processus ne fait que s'accélérer.
Moi aussi je les trouvaient pas top les AluBook, mais une fois à la maison je dois t'avouer que c'est tout autre chose, ils sont "mieux" que mon vieux Titanium, plus agréable au toucher, élégants, racés


----------



## ficelle (21 Septembre 2003)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> Je peux te donner mon avis même si mon Titanium n'était qu'un 550.


ah, toi aussi tu es hors sujet, tu vas te faire engueuller !


----------



## powerbook867 (21 Septembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ah, toi aussi tu es hors sujet, tu vas te faire engueuller !



Pourquoi tant de haine ?


----------



## doume06 (21 Septembre 2003)

Acheté également à Noël 2002, mon TI 1ghz est niquel...pas de peinture qui s'écaille.
Petit détail : une des petite cale caoutchouc protégeant l'écran à la fermeture de celui ci a fondu suite à la canicule de cet été.
PS : je l'utilise professionnellement et celui ci m'accompagne tous les jours (9000 kms en moto, logé dans la sacoche du réservoir...)


----------



## powerbook867 (21 Septembre 2003)

doume06 a dit:
			
		

> Acheté également à Noël 2002, mon TI 1ghz est niquel...pas de peinture qui s'écaille.
> Petit détail : une des petite cale caoutchouc protégeant l'écran à la fermeture de celui ci a fondu suite à la canicule de cet été.
> PS : je l'utilise professionnellement et celui ci m'accompagne tous les jours (9000 kms en moto, logé dans la sacoche du réservoir...)



Je suis content de ton témoignage !







Tu as presque le meme TI que moi.

Ca réhabilite un peu l'image des Titanium 2eme génération : à partir des TI 800 et 865 !


----------



## Jacen (21 Septembre 2003)

Ha ba moi je dosi être un boeuf, paske mon ti 1ghz acheté en décembre 2002 a qqs rayures audessus et en dessous, la peinture du bord commence à s'écailelr à certains endroits...


----------



## decoris (22 Septembre 2003)

doume06 a dit:
			
		

> PS : je l'utilise professionnellement et celui ci m'accompagne tous les jours (9000 kms en moto, logé dans la sacoche du réservoir...)











 9000 km en moto par jour


----------



## doume06 (22 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> 9000 km en moto par jour


Pas tout à fait : 9000 kms depuis 04/2003...et toujours avec mon TT


----------



## roro (22 Septembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> la peinture attend un an et un jour pour commencer à se barrer. ton tour viendra !



je confirme. J'ai le mien depuis septembre 2002 (DVI667) et la peinture commence à se barrer sur les côtés. Lamentable !
je suis pourtant hyper soigneux et je le transporte tjs dans une sacoche.
Bref, y a rien qui explique que la peinture se barre... si ce n'est que je l'utilise au bureau, chez moi, en déplacement... bref, tout le tps.

à part, j'en suis ravi, c'est une machine exceptionnelle.


----------



## vyal (22 Septembre 2003)

Salut, moi j'ai exactement le meme titanium que toi, un 867 donc, acheté juste après noel 2002, et il est dans un état parfait, aucun problème de peinture ou autre.
pour info, j'ai eu précédemment un Ti550, et la peinture avait commencé à se dégrater quelques mois après seulement. Ils ont corrigé le tir pour la dernière génération de titaniums et je crois que dans l'ensemble ils tiennent le coup beaucoup mieux !
Je suis donc très content de mon Ti867, qui marche parfaitement à tous les niveaux, pourtant je dois bien avouer que je vais certainement très bientôt le remplacer par le nouveau alu15, très tentant !
J'espère juste qu'il ne souffrira pas de problèmes de jeunesse, ou encore d'un ventilateur trop bruyant se déclenchant tout le temps (si quelqu'un a  un témoignage à ce sujet, d'ailleurs..), etc !


----------



## powerbook867 (22 Septembre 2003)

Au vu de tous les témoignages , il se confirme donc que les TItanium 2eme génération ( a partir du Ti800 ou 867 ) n'ont pas de problèmes de peinture et ne peuvent donc pas être qualifié de fragile


----------



## ficelle (22 Septembre 2003)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> il se confirme donc que les TItanium 2eme génération ( a partir du Ti800 ou 867 ) n'ont pas de problèmes de peinture et ne peuvent donc pas être qualifié de fragile



ouais, c'est vrai, alors ça suffit les mauvaises langues... nan mais.... sans blagues....


----------



## Claude number X (22 Septembre 2003)

Le mien, hormis le poc qu'il a pris dans son carton avant d'arriver dans mes mains à déja quelque rayures :
- Une belle sous la main droite, mon chat qui a sauté dessus je crois.
- Un micro-trou dans la peinture clair pres de la fermeture (celui la c'est pas de ma faute, y'a une légère excroissance dans la peinture au dessus de l'écran. Quand je le ferme et le transporte (housse second skin) ca doit appuyer.
- La peinture gris clair commence à blanchir sous la main gauche, ce qui ne présage rien de bon. J'utilise mon Ti, cadeau boulot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , au moins 12h par jours depuis avril environ. Il me sert également parfois en régie de spectacle.
 -Enfin quelques légères rayures au dessous, dont une embêtante parce qu'elle déborde aussi sur 2 autres morceaux de carosserie à l'arrière
- Ah ! j'oubliais la peinture du coin d'une charnière qui a disparu. Ca je ne me l'explique pas, aucune rayure, mais pourtant on dirait un frotement.

Alors, un concours de circonstance ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Espèrons qu'en le renvoyant pour son premier vice (le seul problème sur la taule et celui dont je ne suis pas responsable) le SAV Apple me fasse une petite révision des 100000

On dirait pas mais je suis quelqu'un de soigneux. Je manipule du matos, parfois plus cher que mon Ti, sans aucun problème.
Il voyage toujours à plat dans ma voiture, mais bon, un portable c'est fait pour être transporté et posé sur une table ou sur des genoux, je ne l'utilise pas autrement et je ne passe pas toujours un coup d'éponge ou de ponceuse avant de le poser.
Pour moi le Ti est une superbe machine, plutôt robuste, mais sa peinture est d'une extrème fragilité. ils auraient pu mettre 2 couches pour le prix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca y est, c'est fini


----------



## melaure (22 Septembre 2003)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> Je peux te donner mon avis même si mon Titanium n'était qu'un 550. Je le protégeais comme la prunelle de mes yeux, saccoche super rembourrée (achetée  150), plus petite pochette en feutre doux-doux pour le protéger, protège-écran, manipulation douce. Après un an la peinture à commencer à partir...
> 
> 
> ...



Moi aussi j'ai un TI/550 (il est beau) et j'ai eu les mêmes problème de peinture. Heureusement lors du passage en SAV pour le lecteur de DVD, la pièce (bord clair) qui s'écaille a été changée. J'espère que c'est une pièce dernière génération.

C'est sur qu'il ne devrait pas y avoir ce problème sur les alus (nettement moins beaux) ...


----------



## Tiramisu (22 Septembre 2003)

Salut a tutti,

Bon, je n'entre pas dans la categorie puisque je depasse les douze mois d'age, mais je confirme que la peinture est partie au bout d'un an et demi... Et maintenant il est plus aussi beau qu'au premier jour. Qui vivra verra...
En revanche, mon tout nouveau Alu 15 est nickel, normal puisqu'il est neuf...
Il est vrai que moi aussi je le trouvais moins beau, mais une fois entre les mains, c'est une toute autre histoire... on est aussitot seduit,  c'est magique. J'ai deja oublie l'ancien... Mais bon, comme disait ma grand-mere, les gouts et les couleurs... et je ne parle pas des perfs... Et en plus il a l'air beaucoup moins bruyant... Que voulez-vous de plus ?
Mais alors la, alors la... je suis carrement hors sujet !!


----------



## krigepouh (22 Septembre 2003)

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi (et Melaure), au début je les trouvaient bien moches ces Alu, puis j'ai dû changer de portable (à cause performances trop légères...) et ben j'avoue qu'ils ont "d'la gueule". Je trouvais en magasin , le choix du "tout Alu" (touches + carrosserie) du plus mauvais goût en fait il n'en est rien.
Le plus sexy de tous étant le PB 12" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a+


----------



## melaure (22 Septembre 2003)

Je suis bien conscient que l'équipement de ces Alu 15 est terrible et si j'avais les moyens je changerais. Ce sera, j'espère, pour l'an prochain ...


----------



## ficelle (22 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien conscient que l'équipement de ces Alu 15 est terrible et si j'avais les moyens je changerais. Ce sera, j'espère, pour l'an prochain ...



ah voila, on y vient ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




tu verras, le clavier metal est une merveille, tres agreable en basse lumiere (meme sans retro-eclairage), et surtout, tu n'as pas l'impression de tapper sur le processeur à chaque enfoncement de touche


----------



## roro (22 Septembre 2003)

une chose dont on n'a pas parlé : le disque dur. Par défaut, c'est un 4200t/mn. Je le trouve bcp trop lent. Surtout sous Mac OS X quand ça swappe (rien qu'hier j'avais 12 fichiers swap malgré mes 512Mo de Ram).
Dans le prochain, je prendrais un DD interne 5400 à la place dès le début. (option proposée sur l'applestore)


----------



## krigepouh (23 Septembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ah voila, on y vient !









			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tu verras, le clavier metal est une merveille, tres agreable en basse lumiere (meme sans retro-eclairage), et surtout, tu n'as pas l'impression de tapper sur le processeur à chaque enfoncement de touche


Une merveille ce clavier, une merveille ! Il faut l'essayer pour le croire.
Sinon pensez-vous que l'adjonction d'un DD 5400 voire 7200 t/mn ne va pas faire du "mal" à l'AluBook (surchauffe etc...) ?

a+


----------



## mitchd (23 Septembre 2003)

Je confirme. Ai eu un Ti800 de juillet 2002. Ca a commencé à s'écailler il y a 1 mois à peu près.

Je suis passé depuis 4 jours à l'Alu 15

Alors, après 4 jours d'utilisation :

1) Plus beau que mon ex TiBook, plus pur et racé.

2) Plus puissant, plus rapide, plus gros disque dur, meilleure connectivité.

3) Plus épais (preqque 10% de plus), plus profond (presque 1cm), plus lourd (100g) que mon ex TiBook. CA, C'EST UNE REGRESSION D'APPLE !!!

4) La batterie me dure environ 1 heure de moins que le TiBook. ENCORE UNE REGRESSION !! Et ça c'est important.

5) Le TiBook chauffait, mais là ça dépasse l'entendement !!! Ca va encore quand il n'y a pas la prise, mais quand il est branché pour la recharge, la ça brule même sur les côtés de dessus !!! ENCORE UN POINT NON AMELIORE PAR APPLE.

6) Le calvier rétroéclairé, c'est bien mais parfois quand il y a un peu d elumière et qu'il se met en marche, on ne voit plus les touches ! Donc, c'est pas toujours idéal. J'ai débranché cette fonction !!

7) J'ai 512Mo et les 2 emplacements sont pris par des barettes de 256Mo. Bonjour le gaspillage si je veux upgrader à 1Go. Pourquoi avoir fait ça alors qu'une seule barette de 512Mo équipe le 17".

Bref, NON, APPLE n'a pas amélioré le TiBook sur toute la ligne, il y a de nombreux points en régression, autonomie, compacité, etc...


----------



## krigepouh (23 Septembre 2003)

Et le ventilo des Titanium qui faisait un boucan de tous les diables ? Maintenant je me demande s'il y en a un sur mon Alu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Cà c'est une Progression !
Et l'impression de solidité des Alu comparé Tita ? Cà c'est une Progression !
Et la qualité de la dalle LCD ? Cà c'est une Progression !





a+


----------



## Jacen (23 Septembre 2003)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Et le ventilo des Titanium qui faisait un boucan de tous les diables ? Maintenant je me demande s'il y en a un sur mon Alu !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En tout cas je suis définitivement convaincu qu'acheter un Alu 15" n'est pas dans mon  





> intérêt


----------



## salvatore (23 Septembre 2003)

titanium 800 vieux d'1 an 1/2 :
la peinture de la bordure externe cuit, se plisse, se boursoufle, avant de partir en écailles...

et sur le clavier la lettre D n'est quasiment plus lisible

bouhouhouhouhouhouhouhouhouhouh

snif...


----------



## powerbook867 (24 Septembre 2003)

on reparlera de la solidité des alu dans un an ...


----------



## decoris (24 Septembre 2003)

vyal a dit:
			
		

> Salut, moi j'ai exactement le meme titanium que toi, un 867 donc, acheté juste après noel 2002, et il est dans un état parfait, aucun problème de peinture ou autre.



on a dit un an!!! reviens ici dans 4 mois et dis nous s'il est toujours nikel...


----------



## vyal (24 Septembre 2003)

Malheusement -enfin si je puis dire- je pense que dans 4 mois il faudra demander à son nouveau propriétaire si son état est toujours aussi impeccable car je pense passer vite fait au nouveau.. moi aussi je suis atteint par le virus mac !

Enfin je tiens quand même à rappeler que mon précédent titanium (un 550) avait vu la bordure de sa coque commencer à se dégrader au bout de 3 ou 4 mois seulement (début de mousse verte aux jointures, boursouflures au niveau de la main droite, etc).
Il y a donc d'ores et déjà un net progrès !

En ce qui concerne le fait que le boitier des nouveaux alu 15 soit plus chaud, je préfère encore cette éventualité à celle d'un ventilateur bruyant qui tourne en permanence ! Cela prouve qu'il arrive mieux à évacuer la chaleur, l'aluminium n'y étant peut-être pas étranger car si je ne me trompe c'est un métal plus conducteur que le titane..


----------



## _arno (25 Septembre 2003)

Je possède un pb ti 1ghz de puis maintenant 8 mois, et son état est impécable... mais je suis assez méticuleux (transport ds sa saccoche, le nettoie toute les semaine avec un chiffon, ce qu'il y a de plus normal quand même),... quel intérêt d'acquérir un nouveau pb tous les ans... (sauf bien sur pour l'accro du mac qui passe tout son budget et son tps devant...)
Maintenant je comprends tout à fait le macuser qui veut changer sa machine (qu'il a depuis min 3ans) pour un nouveau alu15". Il sont assez slendides.


----------



## melaure (25 Septembre 2003)

_arno a dit:
			
		

> Je possède un pb ti 1ghz de puis maintenant 8 mois, et son état est impécable... mais je suis assez méticuleux (transport ds sa saccoche, le nettoie toute les semaine avec un chiffon, ce qu'il y a de plus normal quand même),... quel intérêt d'acquérir un nouveau pb tous les ans... (sauf bien sur pour l'accro du mac qui passe tout son budget et son tps devant...)
> Maintenant je comprends tout à fait le macuser qui veut changer sa machine (qu'il a depuis min 3ans) pour un nouveau alu15". Il sont assez slendides.



Les derniers traitements devaient être plus robuste ...


----------



## powerbook867 (25 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Les derniers traitements devaient être plus robuste ...



Je le pense aussi...


----------



## tahitimellow (25 Septembre 2003)

J'ai un Ti 867MHz de décembre 2002, pour l'instant aucun problème de peinture, elle est comme au premier jour.
Par contre, si les ventilos pouvaient s'écailler jusqu'à disparaître, ça m'arrangerait


----------



## steph75 (26 Septembre 2003)

Ti 1ghz : pas de probléme et il voyage dans la province française !!! Ce qui est cool c'est que j'ai pas besoin de réchaud !!!




de toute façon faut mieux attendre une version du Ti ou Alu avec panthere : ça fera des économies


----------



## bateman (27 Septembre 2003)

"Petit détail : une des petite cale caoutchouc protégeant l'écran à la fermeture de celui ci a fondu suite à la canicule de cet été."

moi aussi..

sinon le mien va avoir 2 ans (octobre 2001), c'est un 667.
*la peinture est nickel et j'ai tous mes pixels..* 

juste des petits problèmes de chauffe, mais rien de bien grave.

et puis Panther redonne vie au G4!

donc je le garde..


----------



## BlueVelvet (28 Septembre 2003)

Je ne comprend pas cette polémique anti-Titi.
J'ai un Titanium 667 Mhz de l'automne 2002, aucune perte de peinture, aucune rayure, aucune écaille. En plus, un clavier en noir qui me semble plus sympa que le clavier gris des nouveaux modèles  traces de doigt, etc. Mon Ti me réserve des surprises tous les jours, en puissance de calcul et autres joyeusetés.


----------



## macinside (28 Septembre 2003)

ben moi je vend mon Ti, et je suis passé a l'alu


----------



## decoris (28 Septembre 2003)

que tous ceux qui ont un Ti qui a moins de 15 mois arrêtent de venir dire qu'ils ne comprennent pas de quoi on parle!!!!!!!!! il faut attendre entre 12 et 15 mois pour que la peinture parte...

donc si qqn, ici, a un Ti qui a plus de 15 mois, en parfait état (et qui a été utilisé, pas juste un objet de déco), alors on l'écoute...


----------



## manumac (29 Septembre 2003)

J'y vais de ma contribution : j'ai un titanium 400 de 2ans et demi que j'utilise tous les jours pour le boulot et la peinture s'en va juste un peu sur la charnière. Par contre, lorsque je l'ai eu, l'inscription Powerbook G4 sous l'écran s'était recopiée à l'envers sur l'autre partie, comme si on l'avait refermé trop tôt après l'avoir peint... L'inconvénient du titanium, c'est le peu de confiance des autres dans l'état de la machine. Je m'explique : j'ai demandé un devis pour l'achat d'un 15" 1,25 Ghz avec reprise de mon titanium chez médiacash, et j'ai du fournir des photos de la bête pour qu'ils acceptent la reprise.
Enfin bref, j'attends l'accord de mon boss pour commander l'AL15 avec impatience...


----------



## roro dudu (29 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour,
j'ai un Ti 400 du tout début. ça fait tellement longtemps que je l'aie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 et je peux dire qu'il n'a rien de particulier à critiquer. j'ai une petite fissure en haut à droite mais c'est tout.

en tout cas je suis bien content de ma machine


----------



## bateman (29 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> que tous ceux qui ont un Ti qui a moins de 15 mois arrêtent de venir dire qu'ils ne comprennent pas de quoi on parle!!!!!!!!! il faut attendre entre 12 et 15 mois pour que la peinture parte...
> 
> donc si qqn, ici, a un Ti qui a plus de 15 mois, en parfait état (et qui a été utilisé, pas juste un objet de déco), alors on l'écoute...



regardes 3 posts au-dessus du tien..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"sinon le mien va avoir 2 ans (octobre 2001), c'est un 667. la peinture est nickel et j'ai tous mes pixels.. 

juste des petits problèmes de chauffe, mais rien de bien grave."


2 ans égal 24 mois, pour info.


----------



## powerbook867 (29 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> que tous ceux qui ont un Ti qui a moins de 15 mois arrêtent de venir dire qu'ils ne comprennent pas de quoi on parle!!!!!!!!! il faut attendre entre 12 et 15 mois pour que la peinture parte...
> 
> donc si qqn, ici, a un Ti qui a plus de 15 mois, en parfait état (et qui a été utilisé, pas juste un objet de déco), alors on l'écoute...



Uniquement pour les TI de 2eme génération, à partir des modifications de la peinture. En effet, les plus anciens, style 667 voire 800, on sait que la peinture était naze ...


----------



## decoris (29 Septembre 2003)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> 2 ans égal 24 mois, pour info.



ça fait un, contre tous les autres qui ont des problèmes...


----------



## Vivid (16 Juin 2007)

une fissure est apparue sur le cadre du clavier (mais pas sur le clavier), a gauche de la charniere gauche, donc a chaque ouverture ou fermeture... sa 'baille' c'est du metal!!, pour reparer ca?? , avant la dechirure complete... 

a+


----------



## Tox (16 Juin 2007)

Il existe des colles deux composants extrêmement performante.


----------



## Vivid (16 Juin 2007)

je vais tenter


----------

